# Slipknot - 5 The Gray Chapter



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Anyone given the new Slipknot album a listen? Thoroughly impressed with it myself.

I'd go so far as to say it's as consistently good as their debut album. It's one of those albums that's more killer than filler!

A pity to not have Paul Gray for obvious reasons and a lack of Joey Jordison is a massive shame. That said the musicians they've brought in to replace them are as good as you'd hope!


----------

